# Prepper Nurse Coping with Disaster Tips



## Prepper Nurse (Jul 26, 2014)

Today is a grim day of remembrance for many people of a terrible crisis. A few tips from the University of California, Berkely for working with your brain during a crisis should another one come your way. The key is to calm your nervous system and shut down the fear response and the stress response. Deep breathing, counting to 10 (which gives your cortex a chance to come online), remembering times you have been successful during a crisis, and honest reflection as some of them. Here's a link to more from the video


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Prepper Nurse,

I like some of your stuff, I really do. But I can tell you that I and most people on this website do not give one rat's ass what a liberal institution like Cal Berkely suggests. 

Know you audience.


----------



## GTGallop (Nov 11, 2012)

I think this subject needs some punctuation...
Coping with Disaster: Tips
Coping with Disaster-Tips

Personally the way I cope with Disaster Tips is to turn off the internet. Too much of a good thing you know.


----------



## oddapple (Dec 9, 2013)

Berk? Oh come on! They said "try to breathe and remain calm" in a real collegey sounding way? For one they get a race pass and you are supposed to act like common senose is fanciful. Just like you're supposed to pretend a goofy thing to say just to say something isn't a clear sign of cheap-tard. After all it is berk. They won't settle for less than "phony cheap-tard".

Ha! Ok - sorry. Hijacked enough having a chuckle at that harpy haunt of every foul bird - yes, by all means remain calm. Agreed.


----------



## Jeep (Aug 5, 2014)

Well Prepper Rn I have a question for you. My wife can have just about any Narcotic she wants, but chooses OTC meds. But she has specific scrips for eye drops. She is Mormon and so is her Dr. Now since I have no scrips and hers are all non Narcotic, but she has treatment currently, is there a way for us to ask for a Large amount of her drugs, and maybe even some Narcotic if no treatment is available. I don't want flags going up, but one month of her stuff isn't going to cut it in long term. Mainly she can go blind, and if her eyes go I am afraid of brain infection. What can be said to gain a bigger amount ?


----------

